# got my canvas letter for electrical helper here in new york



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

Mta transit electrical helper position

Went to trade school for electrical, covid hit a year later. Iam currently a construction laborer , but im fixing my driving liscense issues. Basically they had 3000 people take the test 700 passed i was ranked 465 they leave you on a list for 3 years so you have 3 years to settle any problems preventing you from being hired. But my trade school instructor who also went to the trade school and who was also the head instructor, advised me to not go into lighting, as its the least skilled one. He told me what if by some rare chance your laid off it would be hard to find work. If any of you guys have any info any of the of eight fields. From reading some forums some folks told me higher ranks gets first choice on division and work schedule.
Which division you think would be best, if you wanted to move to another state, or just look for electrical work in general.




Transit Electrical Helpers, under direct supervision, assist maintainers and supervisors in the installation, maintenance, testing and repair of electrical, electro-mechanical and electronic equipment in various MTA New York City Transit departments. Transit Electrical Helpers operate motor vehicles to and from work assignments; keep records and write reports; perform related work. Under direct supervision, Transit Electrical Helpers perform the duties indicated below in the following areas:
1. In Signal Maintenance, they assist Signal Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Signals), with their work on railroad signal apparatuses, including signals, automatic train stops, electronic control systems, track circuit equipment, compressors, interlocking machines, and related apparatuses; and work with some materials containing asbestos.
2. In Lighting Maintenance, they assist Light Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Lighting) in the maintenance, installation, inspection, testing, alteration and repair of lighting and related equipment.
3. In Electronic Equipment Maintenance, they assist Electronic Equipment Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Electronic Equipment) with their work on electronic communication equipment, closed circuit televisions, control systems and equipment.
(Continued)
Transit Electrical Helper, Exam No. 1601 Page 2 of 10
READ CAREFULLY AND SAVE FOR FUTURE REFERENCE
Application Period Opened: February 3, 2021
JOB DESCRIPTION (Continued)
4. In Elevator and Escalator Maintenance, they assist Elevator and Escalator Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Elevators and Escalators) with their work on elevators, escalators, electrically operated drawbridges and all related electrical and mechanical equipment.
5. In Ventilation and Drainage Maintenance, they assist Ventilation and Drainage Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Ventilation and Drainage) in the maintenance and repair of ventilation and drainage systems, including fans, blowers, compressors, pumps, sewage ejectors and related equipment.
6. In Power Distribution (Third Rail) Maintenance, they assist Power Distribution Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Power Distribution) with their work on contract rail power distribution systems, including positive and negative cables, rail connections, circuit breakers and related equipment.
7. In Electrical Power Maintenance, they assist Power Maintainers – Group B, Power Cable Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Electrical Power) in the maintenance and repair of mercury arc and silicon rectifiers, rotary converters, high tension switch gear, automatic relay panels and circuits, power, telephone and fiber optics cables, and auxiliary equipment and accessories; and work with materials containing asbestos, mercury and lead.
8. In Telephone Maintenance, they assist Telephone Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Telephones) with their work on telephones, intercom systems, emergency alarms, fire alarms, cables, electronic and other communications systems and materials containing asbestos.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I have always liked lighting, but I was the one doing the layouts. Which is not hard when you get the photo metrics of the fixture and of course how the lamp works inside that fixture.
A street light contract with a bucket truck would be a solid career. Providing you can get a bucket truck for the right price that works for the job. I had a street light contract for 2 1 year contracts. Did not bid the 3rd year as I did not like the new 90 payment terms.

I would think where you are with a off shoot into the control side would be fine for the next decade. Just do not be in the middle of the pack be in the 10% or better area.


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

SWDweller said:


> I have always liked lighting, but I was the one doing the layouts. Which is not hard when you get the photo metrics of the fixture and of course how the lamp works inside that fixture.
> A street light contract with a bucket truck would be a solid career. Providing you can get a bucket truck for the right price that works for the job. I had a street light contract for 2 1 year contracts. Did not bid the 3rd year as I did not like the new 90 payment terms.
> 
> I would think where you are with a off shoot into the control side would be fine for the next decade. Just do not be in the middle of the pack be in the 10% or better area.



The problem is i searched online no videos of the positions except signals, and signals is the most dangerous and stressful one.
Iam thinking of electrical power maintenance as option 1 and telephone maintence as option number 2. With those two positions i could go work in another state at a power plant or for another company, or i could work at a fire alarm company if i needed to. Thx for your feed-back


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

No videos, not very resourceful. 

This is your choice, life and career. Making these kind of decisions on a video scares me.


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

SWDweller said:


> No videos, not very resourceful.
> 
> This is your choice, life and career. Making these kind of decisions on a video scares me.


You can find videos of the different positions, but not videos of the mta new york transit working, except for a few videos on the electrical maintainers of the mta.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I rather do anything but mess with lights in any form.


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

Application form ?


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

Morales5712 said:


> Application form ?


want me to post the while thing? ye its application from the different divisions. its the same application i had to fill out in 2020, but the pandemic shut all of new york down, heck some areas in construction are still shut down.


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

stamaster21 said:


> want me to post the while thing? ye its application from the different divisions. its the same application i had to fill out in 2020, but the pandemic shut all of new york down, heck some areas in construction are still shut down.


Link would be nice.


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

Morales5712 said:


> Link would be nice.





https://new.mta.info/document/46286





http://www.twulocal100.org/sites/twulocal100.org/files/wage_rates_2019-2023.pdf


----------



## smaniatopoulos50 (2 mo ago)

stamaster21 said:


> Mta transit electrical helper position Went to trade school for electrical, covid hit a year later. Iam currently a construction laborer , but im fixing my driving liscense issues. Basically they had 3000 people take the test 700 passed i was ranked 465 they leave you on a list for 3 years so you have 3 years to settle any problems preventing you from being hired. But my trade school instructor who also went to the trade school and who was also the head instructor, advised me to not go into lighting, as its the least skilled one. He told me what if by some rare chance your laid off it would be hard to find work. If any of you guys have any info any of the of eight fields. From reading some forums some folks told me higher ranks gets first choice on division and work schedule. Which division you think would be best, if you wanted to move to another state, or just look for electrical work in general. Transit Electrical Helpers, under direct supervision, assist maintainers and supervisors in the installation, maintenance, testing and repair of electrical, electro-mechanical and electronic equipment in various MTA New York City Transit departments. Transit Electrical Helpers operate motor vehicles to and from work assignments; keep records and write reports; perform related work. Under direct supervision, Transit Electrical Helpers perform the duties indicated below in the following areas: 1. In Signal Maintenance, they assist Signal Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Signals), with their work on railroad signal apparatuses, including signals, automatic train stops, electronic control systems, track circuit equipment, compressors, interlocking machines, and related apparatuses; and work with some materials containing asbestos. 2. In Lighting Maintenance, they assist Light Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Lighting) in the maintenance, installation, inspection, testing, alteration and repair of lighting and related equipment. 3. In Electronic Equipment Maintenance, they assist Electronic Equipment Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Electronic Equipment) with their work on electronic communication equipment, closed circuit televisions, control systems and equipment. (Continued) Transit Electrical Helper, Exam No. 1601 Page 2 of 10 READ CAREFULLY AND SAVE FOR FUTURE REFERENCE Application Period Opened: February 3, 2021 JOB DESCRIPTION (Continued) 4. In Elevator and Escalator Maintenance, they assist Elevator and Escalator Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Elevators and Escalators) with their work on elevators, escalators, electrically operated drawbridges and all related electrical and mechanical equipment. 5. In Ventilation and Drainage Maintenance, they assist Ventilation and Drainage Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Ventilation and Drainage) in the maintenance and repair of ventilation and drainage systems, including fans, blowers, compressors, pumps, sewage ejectors and related equipment. 6. In Power Distribution (Third Rail) Maintenance, they assist Power Distribution Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Power Distribution) with their work on contract rail power distribution systems, including positive and negative cables, rail connections, circuit breakers and related equipment. 7. In Electrical Power Maintenance, they assist Power Maintainers – Group B, Power Cable Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Electrical Power) in the maintenance and repair of mercury arc and silicon rectifiers, rotary converters, high tension switch gear, automatic relay panels and circuits, power, telephone and fiber optics cables, and auxiliary equipment and accessories; and work with materials containing asbestos, mercury and lead. 8. In Telephone Maintenance, they assist Telephone Maintainers and Maintenance Supervisors (Telephones) with their work on telephones, intercom systems, emergency alarms, fire alarms, cables, electronic and other communications systems and materials containing asbestos.


 How was the test was is a basic aptitude test or was it very electrical related like ohms laws and everything


----------



## smaniatopoulos50 (2 mo ago)

stamaster21 said:


> Mta transit electrical helper position
> 
> Went to trade school for electrical, covid hit a year later. Iam currently a construction laborer , but im fixing my driving liscense issues. Basically they had 3000 people take the test 700 passed i was ranked 465 they leave you on a list for 3 years so you have 3 years to settle any problems preventing you from being hired. But my trade school instructor who also went to the trade school and who was also the head instructor, advised me to not go into lighting, as its the least skilled one. He told me what if by some rare chance your laid off it would be hard to find work. If any of you guys have any info any of the of eight fields. From reading some forums some folks told me higher ranks gets first choice on division and work schedule.
> Which division you think would be best, if you wanted to move to another state, or just look for electrical work in general.
> ...


How was the test was there a lot of electrical questions or basic aptitude test


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

smaniatopoulos50 said:


> How was the test was there a lot of electrical questions or basic aptitude test


i would say 70 percent of the questions were electrical and 15 was math,10 were mechanical questions and 5 was pure reading and writing.


----------



## smaniatopoulos50 (2 mo ago)

Like we’re the electrical questions basic helper questions or more advanced and what type of math cause I got the book transit electrical helper


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SWDweller said:


> I have always liked lighting, but I was the one doing the layouts. Which is not hard when you get the photo metrics of the fixture and of course how the lamp works inside that fixture.
> A street light contract with a bucket truck would be a solid career. Providing you can get a bucket truck for the right price that works for the job. I had a street light contract for 2 1 year contracts. Did not bid the 3rd year as I did not like the new 90 payment terms.
> 
> I would think where you are with a off shoot into the control side would be fine for the next decade. Just do not be in the middle of the pack be in the 10% or better area.


I watched the lighting crews in tunnels and all they seem to do is replacement work. With LEDs seems that work will not happen as often.


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

brian john said:


> I watched the lighting crews in tunnels and all they seem to do is replacement work. With LEDs seems that work will not happen as often.


There is alot more lighting in the station new york city stations are old, they have to replaces thousands of lighting systems every year, their tunnels and rooms and different areas that go on for miles and miles. So much so the homeless have their own community under the new york subway systems. Its a very big area.


----------

